
How Bush's grandfather helped Hitler's rise to power (2004) - georgecmu
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2004/sep/25/usa.secondworldwar
======
paulhauggis
"George Bush's grandfather, the late US senator Prescott Bush, was a director
and shareholder of companies that profited from their involvement with the
financial backers of Nazi Germany."

So this "helped him rise to power"?? Please. Why aren't we also going after:
Coke, IBM, and any other company involved with anything in Germany (which is a
lot).

I wonder how many mondern company owners should be jailed for helping bad
people rise to power?

Oh yeah, they aren't hated like Bush....

